
China’s effort to collect its people’s DNA concerns scientists - nikolasavic
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01984-4
======
mytailorisrich
> _Scientists and human-rights activists say a genetic database containing
> information about people without a criminal history is unprecedented. “This
> is really unique. No other country is doing it,”_

Maybe unique at that scale, but I believe that the genome of 20% of Iceland's
population has been fully sequenced (60k fully sequenced, 180k partially
sequenced, population 300k)

